# Great Canadian Steak Cookoff*NOW WITH PICS*



## Diva Q (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I am off to do this competition this weekend more for charity than anything else. I asked my friends from Simcoe Country Smokers to join us (This is because their team member Tibor makes legendary steaks-he is in charge of the food now ) so we are called the Cow cookers this weekend and it will be a fun one day only event. 

http://www.greatcanadiansteakcookoff.ca/


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2008)

good luck and good grillin'!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 24, 2008)

Good luck Diva!  Do you guys use Montreal Steak Seasoning on your Steaks?


----------



## Unity (Jul 24, 2008)

Imagining that much high-quality beef being grilled competitively is a mind-blower.   

--John
(Good luck!)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Good luck Diva!  Do you guys use Montreal Steak Seasoning on your Steaks?



They do, but up there they call it Cleveland Steak Seasoning.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL! Makes total sense! Cleveland Seasoning is imported whereas Montreal is just plain old domestic!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's in the bag!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 24, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":22qawvy2]Good luck Diva!  Do you guys use Montreal Steak Seasoning on your Steaks?



They do, but up there they call it Cleveland Steak Seasoning.[/quote:22qawvy2]

roflmao


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 25, 2008)

If it is from Cleveland, it is way too bitter to put on food!!!


----------



## Griff (Jul 25, 2008)

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 27, 2008)

Well this was a BLAST to do so much fun. 

First place was a team from Whitby MIT Technologies and they won the $1000.00 first place then they did something incredible they donated it right back to the Optimist club. That was incredible to see. They lost their tent suring cooking and had a rough time but they came as a family and did a wonderful job.

2nd place was some of our friends Vince and Sandy from two men and a Hog.  They made such good steaks that when we went to get one they were sold out. They are such nice peopple. We were thrilled to see trhem take a walk for sure.

3rd place was won by Buster Rhinos BBQ. They are one of my sponsor partners so that was awesome. Scott is their head chef and an all around great guy so i was thrilled for them. Darryl Kosta is the owner and truly one of the kindest men in the BBQ business always ready to offer advice etc

The biggest winner of the day though for sure was the Whitby Optimist club they sold many more tickets than anticipated and for a first time event it was run very well. I will say they had the cleanest bathrooms I have ever enountered. They had people from Maid Mart cleaning them every 1/2 hour and they were spotless.  Their volunteers were wonderful and made sure we had ice and everything we needed all day long.

We had wicked weather all day one minute we were in torrential rain and the next brilliant sun. This went on all day and made for an interesting time for sure. A few teams lost their tents. 
Ill post pics when i get home. 

Our team of the cow cookers cooked some wicked good steaks on all our Traegers. They were like butter melt in your mouth good. Sergio from Simcoe Country Smokers did an outstanding job seasoning all the steaks we ended up cooking 70. 

They announced results to only 3rd. We didn't pick up any awards but we did get a 2nd in best booth. 

This was such a change for us cookiing so quickly versus the overnight cooks. Very fun and enjoyable day with lots of time to visit. There was even a team here from Magnolia Arkansas. They were some of the nicest people. Just lovely. 

Overall I laughed all day. We had the Hooters booth next to us. I have never seen so many men turn into absolute gaga goofballs. I was amused all day by the guys watching the girls. Funny as heck. They even had one of the Hooters girls on top of the orange steer we had with us. 

Thanks to all the great men I got to work with this weekend: My husband and love Vlado, Jim, Sergio and Tibor from Simcoe County Smokers and one of the best sponsors I have Gary Trotter from Traeger Canada.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 27, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Well this was a BLAST to do so much fun.
> 
> First place was a team from Whitby MIT Technologies and they won the $1000.00 first place then they did something incredible they donated it right back to the Optimist club. That was incredible to see. They lost their tent suring cooking and had a rough time but they came as a family and did a wonderful job.
> 
> ...



Glad you had a great time, Diva!  Congrats on the Booth Award!

Now where are the pics of your next door neighbors?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 27, 2008)

no pics, no Hooters


----------



## Molson (Jul 28, 2008)

Pics are coming. 

I got some Hooters memorabilia too.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2008)

nice looking steak, eh?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Great pics Diva. Looked like alot of fun.


----------



## Unity (Jul 28, 2008)

If you were going to be doing a lot of grilling, Buster Rhino's 60x24" Crown Verity bm-60 grill looks like a sweet deal. 



			
				Crown Verity pdf brochure said:
			
		

> For charcoal grilling enthusiasts, this model includes removable legs. Our simple slide action grate
> adjusts the grilling surface to three heights for better cooking control.









--John
(Could you do a bunch of tri-tips on one of those, Helen?   )


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 28, 2008)

A little light on the Hooter's girl pics. :?


----------



## Molson (Jul 28, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> A little light on the Hooter's girl pics. :?



This not good enough???


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 28, 2008)

Molson said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good enough!  I see Canadian teams are hung up on thighs as well (and what fine looking thighs they are I might add!).  Doesn't anyone ever do white meat! :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2008)

I love me some Hooters!!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 28, 2008)

Me too, make sure that you turn in 6 identifiable pieces and one or two extra for the table captain!  

Here is a situation where I'd definitely be in favor of doing away with the garnish!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 29, 2008)

Darryl is absolutely right the gift pack was out of this world and very well stocked with those above products!

  Sorry I was remiss in not mentioning how great it was.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice Legs n stuff


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun.  

Do ya'll not get the Weather Channel up there ?


----------

